# Knaus/Eifeland spare parts supplier?



## 96027 (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi folks,

I haven't posted in a long while, been to busy for much motorhoming, unfortunately.

I wonder if anyone can help with a problem I have with our van? It's an Eifeland 610, which as I understand, it is a re-badged Knaus van.

We lent it to a friend last summer, and they managed to damage the rear corner, so I need a replacement toilet window and rear corner bumper/light holder. Where is the best place in the UK to get spares for Knaus vans, as I assume that these will fit correctly. The Eifeland range was never available in the UK, so spares are impossible to get hold of.










Any help would be greatly appreciated. I've attached a piccy so you can see the vehicle. Anyone know what Knaus van it is a re-badged version of?


----------



## 96027 (Aug 15, 2005)

thats handy then ... I just did a Google search for "knaus spares" and guess what the top result was?

This post!


----------



## 96027 (Aug 15, 2005)

Looks like my problems may be over.

A bit of research has revealed that the van is apparently a "Knaus Traveller 595" (or C595, depending on where you look).

Lowdhams are able to supply Knaus parts, and if I email them the details, they'll get me a quote.

Fingers crossed ...


----------



## 99758 (Jun 22, 2006)

I ordered some bits for my Knaus before xmas from them they arrived when they said they would and were really helpfull.

Jon


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

i hope the 'friend'  is paying for the repairs

simon


----------



## 96027 (Aug 15, 2005)

God to hear that Lowdhams can do what they say they can.

And yes, the friend that borrowed the van is paying for the repairs. Poor chap, he took it to Norway Finland and Sweden, over the Arctic Circle and back again, all without a problem, then caught it on a wall turning it round outside his house on the morning he brought it back!


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

oooh they have my sympathies. bet they feel gutted and stupid in equal amounts.
simon


----------

